# Fromm dog food ?



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I got lots of samples and the doggies seem to love it. Here's my question: will it make my dogs poo less? Will their poo be firm?
I ask because I've had such good luck with Eukanuba (available at my local pet store). I know Euk has tons of fillers and such and ranks low on the dog food studies, but everytime I've switched to another brand (Wellness - they hated, Nutro - loose stool), I've had problems with loose and too frequent poo. My vet and his techs also love Euk and think it's a great dog food. And on it, they poo about 2x day and it's nice and firm (yay).
So, I'd appreciate advice here. Like I said, they like the samples of the gold puppy and the price is pretty good (I'll have to order online since no store in my town sells Fromm, if you can believe it!!).
Wadda ya think?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Every dog is different so your dog may do well on it. Do you have enough samples to do a test run for a couple of weeks?

I used Innova first and it was a little too rich for the male I had. It would cause runny stools at the slightest stress. Then I moved to Purina Pro Plan, but one of my dogs couldn't tolerate one of the ingredients (never found out what it was) and they all had pretty firm stools. When we moved to Fromm, there was a slight adjustment period (softer stools for a week or so) and a even an eating strike or two, but now they all love it.

Mine all eat the Salmon a la Veg variety. I have done Puppy Gold (for puppies) in the past without any problems, the Chicken a la Veg (one of my males), and we've sampled the Duck & Sweet Potato (also one of my males) - all without problems. Since all of my dogs thrive on the salmon variety and their skin/coats are doing well, I'm staying with this for now.

By the way, if you contact Fromm directly, they may give you the phone number to your local distributor, who can tell you which of your local stores has the ability to order it. They did that for me over a year ago and eventually the distributor began to service my home directly (but that was due to the large quantity I was buying). I don't even need to leave the house and they drop it off for me once a quarter or so.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Kimberly, they sent me 2 samples of puppy gold and 2 samples of every other variety! Very nice of them, I thought. Is it OK to feed my guys the adult food (the kibble seems pretty small) after their done with the puppy gold?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely.

When you transition any food, you may have a little intenstinal upset, so it is good to transition slowly, but there is no reason for you to not move to the other type.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora LOVES the chicken a la veg! I don't notice less poo than the solid gold but she loves this food!

Amanda


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco was on the fromms puppy gold and has been on the adult formulas for several months. she is on the salmon a la veg after trying all the others to see if she has a favorite. she seems to like them all some days more than others. she has two very nice firm poops a day!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It seems that I know more and more people moving over to Fromm in the last year. I hope that they can handle the production increase (and maintain quality!) and that they become much more mainstream in the near future. That would be really nice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has pretty firm stools and he's been on Fromm's (Duck and Sweet Potato, Salmon a la Veg and Chicken a la Veg) since he was 4.5 months. I switch the flavor every 3 bags (about 3 months). He does really well on it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Kubrick has pretty firm stools and he's been on Fromm's (Duck and Sweet Potato, Salmon a la Veg and Chicken a la Veg) since he was 4.5 months. I switch the flavor every 3 bags (about 3 months). He does really well on it.


Why do you keep changing flavors?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, really just for fun. I've only switched him once on each... I do think he appreciates it though as he eats with a lot more gusto during the change. I also make sure that I transition flavors slowly so he won't get an upset tummy or anything.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo has been on Fromm's puppy Gold and then the adult formula since I have him. I tried Timberwolf when I first got him at his breeder's suggestion, but he wouldn't touch it. The other dogs have loved the Fromm's too so it's easy for me.  His stools are solid and I've seen no digestive problems on it with any of them.

If you're switching, I would do it by mixing with the old food for awhile till your dogs get used to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Unless I misread the threads here, it is ok to give a puppy ( for instance..under 1 year of age) an adult formulated food? What age do you transition? I thought puppy formulated food was made for their speedy growth?

I always feed my other dogs puppy kibble until about 1 year of age...maybe 10 months, but nothing less than that. Can I feed puppy until 1 year? Pro's? Con's? Reasoning??...it has been awhile since a puppy..maybe things have changed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Kristy, it is OK for a puppy to have adult food. I haven't used any puppy formulas for a year or so now (except for one of my pregnant bitches). Most long-time breeders of larger breeds refuse to use any "puppy" formulas because it does create rapid/uneven growth patterns. I have only had one litter off of puppy foods, but I intend to keep it that way after talking to my veterinarians (multiple) and seeing no need for puppy foods.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I think that this is what I'll be feeding Cricket, and maybe even my other dogs. The closest retailer is WAY too far away for me, so I'll have to depend on internet ordering. For those of you in the same boat, where have you found the best prices on the food. If I'll be feeding all 5 of them, then I'll need a boat load of it :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kim~ If you're feeding 5, you're right, you'll need a boat load. I bet they'll deliver it right to your door like they do w/Kimberly.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I think that this is what I'll be feeding Cricket, and maybe even my other dogs. The closest retailer is WAY too far away for me, so I'll have to depend on internet ordering. For those of you in the same boat, where have you found the best prices on the food. If I'll be feeding all 5 of them, then I'll need a boat load of it :biggrin1:


OK, I'm not sure how much Kim (oh my, may I call you Kim???) is paying for delivery, but I found Fromm on Amazon for a good price and they will deliver a 33 lb bag (huge!!) for $17, repectively. I thought that was a great deal.
33lbs -- sheesh, that's a little less than what my 4 year old weighs! LOL!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW that is a good deal but I don't know where/or how I could store that much at a time. :jaw:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine have been on the Chicken ala Veg but I would like to get them on the salmon for their coats. The also get EVO Red meat Small Bites mixed with the Fromms. The store that carries Fromms near me was offering coupons - buy one 5 lb bag, get one free. Last time I went, no more coupons.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Eeek, that was confusing! I meant the shipping was 17 bucks! The food was $40. My bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hard to believe that Fromm is so hard to come by. I live a small area of wisconsin - population of 12,000 or so and we have 3 pet stores within 20 miles that carrries Fromm - I guess living in Wisconsin is a plus, since the dog food is from here 

Ask a local pet food shop if they can order a bag for you. They might be able to get it shipped to them, then you just need to go pick it up.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Donna that is a great deal! I ordered two 5 pound bags of Fromm's from an online distributor and paid $10 for delivery and about $11.50 for each flavor. We got the chicken and the salmon. I opened only one bag at a time and Kohana loves the chicken flavor. That really says something because she can be such a picky eater. I also feed her on occasion canned chicken breast or canned salmon (human's), and I do cook for her. I have found her poop is solid. When I feed her any dog canned food or some of the other kibbles it was way too soft. We are sticking with Fromm's!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, the 30-lb bags aren't that big. I just bought three bags that are 30-lbs and they are sitting on my kitchen floor because I haven't put them away yet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sally, really just for fun. I've only switched him once on each... I do think he appreciates it though as he eats with a lot more gusto during the change. I also make sure that I transition flavors slowly so he won't get an upset tummy or anything.


Just wanted to update that it's official: Kubrick is NOT a fan of the Salmon a la Veg. He likes the Chicken but LOVES the Duck and Sweet Potato (the one I put him on first at 4.5 months).

He cracked me up today. I switched him back to the Duck and Sweet Potato after 2 bags of Salmon a la Veg. I have noticed that he doesn't eat as much as he used to, but I figured that was because he was getting older and just was slowing down. Anyway, last night I put him on Duck and Sweet Potato since I was at the end of the Salmon. He ate it all up but left about half of the Salmon in the bowl (he actually picked out each Duck and Sweet Potato kibble and ate it around all the Salmon ones). This morning he actually didn't touch the Salmon at all (I know because I measured it)! It cracked me up. He was SO excited to have the Duck and Sweet Potato back, LOL. Maybe from now on I will just switch between the Chicken and the Duck or maybe I'll just stick to the Duck. He seems to like that one. 

And of course now I will have to deal with a poopy butt since he won't have the slow food transition I wanted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If only my guys would eat Fromm's-- I tried them all.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's funny Carolina! I had a few samples of the Duck & Sweet Potato and Piaget just loved it! Thank goodness, we didn't get Poopy Butt from it, but he thought it was a great treat! (I already have to do a little tweaking to a couple of the dogs' food, so I am not going to feed a bunch of different foods for each dog, so we're sticking to the salmon variety.) 

Missy, my dogs didn't like the Fromm at first either. That doesn't mean your dogs would adjust, but mine did. The puppies have all loved it (maybe too much!) from the start.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I can totally understand sticking to one kind with that many dogs! I wouldn't want to have tons of different foods in one home either!

I think I will stick with the Duck and Sweet Potato. I think he likes it a lot more than the chicken too, so maybe it's best this way. I change the canned that he gets as an additive for dinner so that should be enough flavor difference I think.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds good! And if you choose to change foods down the road, you already know he does like the chicken variety too. He may devour it later just because it is a change!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Isn't it funny how they all like different things--- Cash prefers Chicken (duck and turkey) and Jasper Beef (buffalo and venison) I think they must be in cahoots so that we always have an assortment in the house.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cahoots as food tyrants! Ha ha!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kimberly, I read somewhere you add salmon oil to their food for their coats. How much do you supplement in?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I add a couple of pumps from the Kronch oil, but I just add it to the food of one of them, not all, and that was from the direction of our veterinarian. They all get the salmon-based kibble. Since your kibble isn't a salmon-based version and may not have as much oil in it already, you probably wouldn't want to do too much. You don't really want oil all in their facial hair. Jane and Poornima have studied the oils (and maybe Susan/mckennasedona too) and may even have a better option for yours.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The vet (the one you recomended, not our old 'bad' one) gave us a cod liver oil supplement. The babies seem to like it, but it smells not so fresh. LOL. I don't mind it cause I am half chinese and grew up with fish but Tad HATES it. He might be being dramatic, but who knows. Is the oil bad for the hair?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It isn't bad for the hair per se, but it can linger in the hair, which can be bad for odor for people who are sensitive to it, and it can attract dirt and/or cause staining. That's all.

What was the reason given for supplementing with cod liver oil? Is it for the skin/coat? I can't remember which oils benefit which parts best, but I know that several people use olive oil instead of fish oils. (I just wish I could recall why.)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That Kubrick is one smart and sneaky guy!! lol You shouldn't have any problem switching between Fromm's flavors. We tell our customers that usually within the same line, you can change flavors w/o any trouble. Such as Prairie, Fromm's, etc....


----------

